# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Ιθάκης [Historical photos of Ithaca]

## Nicholas Peppas

The port of *Vathy Ithakis* around 1920.  I wonder if anyone recognizes the ship

Ithaca 1920s.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Let's see some more pictures from Ithaca. First a photo from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Ithaca.jpg

Then another photo from Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens
Ithaca3.jpg

And then Vathy Ithakis as it was 10 years ago...
Ithaca Vathy.jpg

And finally, a magnification with retouching of an old favorite, the first picture above, to distinguish the ship in the harbor. I believe she is the _Ithaki_ of Yannoulatos which was built in 1895 as _Laurium_ and was known by this name from 1907 to 1922 or so... Built mostly as a freighter with about 20 cabins, she shows it... But I am not sure... _Ellinis_, what do you say?
Ithaca 1920s.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μου δείνει την αίσθηση πως είναι μεγάλο για ακτοπλοϊκό της εποχής. Επίσης, δεν φαίνεται να έχει λιμάνι εκεί που είναι δεμένο. 
Μήπως πρόκειται για φορτηγό που φορτώνει κάποιο εμπόρευμα; ή μήπως είναι παροπλισμένο; 
Εγώ προς το παροπλισμένο φορτηγό κλείνω, μιας και το βλέπω να είναι "ψηλά" στο νερό. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και προσαραγμένο αλλά το βλέπω απόλυτα ίσιο άρα παραμένω στην άποψη του δεμένου φορτηγού.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μου δείνει την αίσθηση πως είναι μεγάλο για ακτοπλοϊκό της εποχής. Επίσης, δεν φαίνεται να έχει λιμάνι εκεί που είναι δεμένο. 
> Μήπως πρόκειται για φορτηγό που φορτώνει κάποιο εμπόρευμα; ή μήπως είναι παροπλισμένο; 
> Εγώ προς το παροπλισμένο φορτηγό κλείνω, μιας και το βλέπω να είναι "ψηλά" στο νερό. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και προσαραγμένο αλλά το βλέπω απόλυτα ίσιο άρα παραμένω στην άποψη του δεμένου φορτηγού.


Ari, I do not have time to write all the details this morning, but  checked with other sources, the shipyards where such ships were built, etc.  N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The port of *Vathy Ithakis* around 1920.  I wonder if anyone recognizes the ship
> 
> Ithaca 1920s.jpg


Compare the above with this 1994 photo!

Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Vathy Ithaca, early 1990s

Vathy Ithaca.jpg

In the past, there have been a few passenger ships that have stopped in *Frikes*. Here is a photo from 1990

Frikes.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

πιθανως το επομενο καλοκαιρι την νεα πλατια (που στην φωτο του φιλου nicolas peppas toy 1994 fenetai na xtizete kai fenonte ta anaxomata sthn mesh ths gia platinsh ths apobathras)ua kosmei kai mia megalh oloswmh protomh toy odyssea....

----------


## ιθακη

3 φωτο απο την σημερηνη οψη του λιμανιου μας
porto 1.jpg

porto 2.jpg

στα αριστερα που ειναι αγκυροβολιμενα το μανα κορινα (κοκκινο-ασπρο καικι) και το albatros (μπλε-ασπρο καικι),η προβλητα ηταν 5-10 μετρα ποιο μεσα και ο μολος απο μπροστα που ειναι η βαρκα του λιμεναρχειου και οι ψαροβαρκες ξεκινουσε ακριβως μπροστα απο το λιμεναρχειο (το μεγαλο κτιριο που φενετε) οπως μας δειχνει και η αεροφωτογραφια του φιλου nichola peppa 
porto 3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατο φιλμ απο τα μεσα της δεκαετιας 1950 παρουσιαζει τα λιμανια  της *Ιθακης* και της Ζακυνθου πεντε ετη μετα τους σεισμους.

Απο το ιστορικο αρχειο της ΕΡΤ
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## ιθακη

πραγματηκα συγκλονιστηκο βιντεο φιλε Nicholas Peppas...σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κυριε Πεππα αλλο ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. Νομιζω δεν αρκουν τα ευχαριστω, γιατι η προσπαθεια σας ειναι τρομερη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κυριε Πεππα αλλο ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. Νομιζω δεν αρκουν τα ευχαριστω, γιατι η προσπαθεια σας ειναι τρομερη.



Στα πρωτα 10 δευτερολεπτα αυτου του μικρου φιλμ απο τα 1976 
ετοιμαστειτε για καταπληκτικα ζωντανες φωτογραφιες απο το λιμανι της Ιθακης.
Κ  Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ο
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ολοι οι Ιθακησιοι: Παρακαλω κοιταξτε και αυτο το βιντεακι


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=162

----------


## ιθακη

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ,ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑΣ,ΘΕΟΣ...πραγματικα υπεροχο βιντεο

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά, τα σπάει το βιντεάκι.............. :Surprised:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια φωτογραφια της Ιθακης απο το 1912!!! 
Πηγη: Ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη ΕΛΙΑ

Ithaca 1912.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οι δυο αυτες καρτ ποσταλ απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη ΕΛΙΑ φερουν χρονολογιες *1934* και *1948* αντιστοιχως, απρ οτι φαινεται να εχουν εκδοθει περιπου την ιδια περιοδο. Μηπως ξερει κανεις τιποτε γι αυτες;  Επισης αναγνωριζει κανεις τα πλοια;


*"1934"

*Ithaca 1934.JPG
*
"1948"

*Itahca 1948.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Και η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι της δεκαετίας του '30 μιας και τα πλοία είναι προπολεμικά. Στο κέντρο είναι το ΛΕΥΚΑΣ της Ακτ.Ελ. και αριστερά ίσως είναι το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ. Το λευκό αναζητήται...

----------


## ιθακη

> Και η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι της δεκαετίας του '30 μιας και τα πλοία είναι προπολεμικά. Στο κέντρο είναι το ΛΕΥΚΑΣ της Ακτ.Ελ. και αριστερά ίσως είναι το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ. Το λευκό αναζητήται...


 
φιλε ellinis ποιο κεφαλλινια εννοεις???φανταζομαι οχι το πασιγνωστο μιας και ειναι πολυ ποιο νεοτερης καθελκυσης απο το '48





> Οι δυο αυτες καρτ ποσταλ απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη ΕΛΙΑ φερουν χρονολογιες *1934* και *1948* αντιστοιχως, απρ οτι φαινεται να εχουν εκδοθει περιπου την ιδια περιοδο. Μηπως ξερει κανεις τιποτε γι αυτες; Επισης αναγνωριζει κανεις τα πλοια;
> 
> 
> *"1934"*
> 
> Ithaca 1934.JPG
> 
> _"1948"_
> 
> Itahca 1948.JPG


 
φιλε Nicholas Peppas πραγματηκα υπεροχες φωτο...τα υπεροχο ειναι πως η Ιθακη μας απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα ειναι σχεδον ιδια,παρα την τραγοδια του '58....επεισης στην πρωτη σου φωτο το 34 το νησακι στην μεση (Λαζαρετο) λειτουργουσε σαν λοιμοκαθαρτιριο,ενω στην δευτερη εχει μετατραπει σε φυλακες (σημερα υπαρχει μονο το εκκλησακη που ηταν παντα στο κεντρο και της φυλακης και του λοιμοκαθαρτιριου...

για σενα οι 3 παρακατω φωτο,τραβηγμενες απο καδρα του πατερα μου στο σαλονι...(η μια ειναι απο φωτογραφια του παππου του...)

απεικονηση του λιμανιου της Ιθακης το *1908* απο την περιοχη που σημερα βρησκετε το Περαχωρι,ή η Παλαια Χωρα (ακατοικιτη τοποθεσια πλεον)

DSCN2907 ithaca.JPG

εδω μια αποψη του λιμανου το *1920* που ετσι ακριβως ειναι μεχρι και σημερα,με μικρες παρεμβασης διαπλατηνσης τρου δρομου (εκει που ειναι το *καικι* και στο λιμενοβραχιονα μπροστα απο την πλωρη του)

DSCN2913 ithaca2.JPG

οσο για το καικι της προηγουμενης φωτογραφιας παιζει να ειναι το μοναδικο μεσω επικοινωνιας της εποχης εκεινης με Πατρα και Αστακο,τουλαχιστων για τον εφοδιασμο του νησιου με τροφημα, ονομαζετε  *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ* και ανηκε στην οικογενεια μου,και για την ακριβεια στον νόνο μου (παππου μου) και ηταν το πρωτο καραβι στο οποιο μπαρκαρε σαν ναυτης ο πατερας μου...

εδω η στιγμη της καθελκισης του το '20 τραβηγμενη απο φιλο του παππου μου

DSCN2911 ithaca 3.JPG

συγχωρεστε με αν σας ζαλησα με αυτο το καικι....

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες φίλε ιθάκη, δεν μας ζάλισες καθόλου. Το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ που εννοώ είναι αυτό εδώ.

----------


## ιθακη

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Αρη για την διευκρινηση...βλεπεις σαν μικρος:lol: που ειμαι γνωριζω μονο το αλλο Κεφαλληνια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε _ιθακη_

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις σπουδαιες αυτες φωτογραφιες, και ειδικα για το καικι Αγιος Ιωαννης. Σπουδαια προσθηκη στην ναυτιλη ιστορια της Ιθακης




> φιλε ellinis ποιο κεφαλλινια εννοεις???φανταζομαι οχι το πασιγνωστο μιας και ειναι πολυ ποιο νεοτερης καθελκυσης απο το '4


Το πλοιο *Κεφαλληνια* που αναφερει ο_ Ellinis_ ειναι το πρωην _Νικολαος Τογιας,_ ενα παλιο αγγλικο επιβατηγο με ιστορια στον Ελληνικο χωρο. Διαβασε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...light=nikolaos

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για τον φιλο _ιθακη_ που μας σκεφτεται παντα με ωραιες φωτογραφιες απο την πατριδα του, παραθετω εδω μερικες ακομη καρτ ποσταλ απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

*Ιθακη 1907* http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=356374

I1.JPG

*Ιθακη 1937* http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=356360

I2.JPG

*Ιθακη 1952* με τον θρυλικο *Μιαουλη* http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/

I3.JPG

*Σταυρος 1937* http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=356370

I4.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για τον φιλο _ιθακη_ που μας σκεφτεται παντα με ωραιες φωτογραφιες απο την πατριδα του, παραθετω εδω μερικες ακομη καρτ ποσταλ απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

_Ιθακη 1918_ http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=356382

I5.JPG
_
Νεα Ιθακη, τελη δεκαετιας 1950_  http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=356368

I6.JPG

_Το λιμανι της Ιθακης στην δεκαετια 1930_  http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=356362

I7.JPG

Και εδω μπορεις να βρεις αλλες φωτογραφιες της παλιας Ιθακης. Παλι απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=466813

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=599031

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=599039

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=466817

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=599044

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=599046

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=458671

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=419671

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=527611

Μια απιθανη φωτογραφια του χωριου _Φρικες_ απο την δεκαετια 1910! Φωτογραφια του Frederic  Boissonnas.   Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=540492

Frikes.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

αγαπητε Νικολα,σε υπερευχαριστω γι αυτες τις μοναδικεσ φωτογραφιες...υποσχιμαι πως μολισ κατεβω στο νησι θα εχω και αλλο φωτογραφηκο υλικο απο τυχων εκθεσης η απο παλιους κατοικους....συγκλονηστικη ειναι η φωτο απο τις Φρικες που εκει που ειναι το γαμα του λιμενοβραχιονα με τον δρομο,που τοτε δεν υπηρχε συνεχεια,και τωρα υπαρχει η συνεχεια που οδηγει στον νεο οικισμο το γραφικοτατο Κιονι

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> αγαπητε Νικολα,σε υπερευχαριστω γι αυτες τις μοναδικεσ φωτογραφιες...υποσχιμαι πως μολισ κατεβω στο νησι θα εχω και αλλο φωτογραφηκο υλικο απο τυχων εκθεσης η απο παλιους κατοικους....συγκλονηστικη ειναι η φωτο απο τις Φρικες που εκει που ειναι το γαμα του λιμενοβραχιονα με τον δρομο,που τοτε δεν υπηρχε συνεχεια,και τωρα υπαρχει η συνεχεια που οδηγει στον νεο οικισμο το γραφικοτατο Κιονι


Ιδου λοιπον και το *Κιονι το 1953*. Παλι απο το ΕΛΙΑ


Kioni.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

εισαι απιστευτος,τι να πω...το αγαπημενο μου ηυχαστηριο....να εισαι καλα

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο και Νικόλα, καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!!
Γιώργο, υποθέτω το καϊκι σας, ναυπηγήθηκε στο Θιάκι, έτσι; Μέχρι πότε φτιάχνανε καράβια στο νησί; Μήπως έχεις καμιά λίγο καλύτερη εικόνα του;

----------


## ιθακη

> Γιώργο και Νικόλα, καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!!
> Γιώργο, υποθέτω το καϊκι σας, ναυπηγήθηκε στο Θιάκι, έτσι; Μέχρι πότε φτιάχνανε καράβια στο νησί; Μήπως έχεις καμιά λίγο καλύτερη εικόνα του;


 ναι φιλε μου Μαρκο,στην ιθακη ναυπηγηθηκε,οπως και τα περισσοτερα καικια του νισιου...τωρα μαλλον ναυπηγηθηκε στην περιοχη των σφαγιων που μεχρι και σημερα υπαρχει το καρναγεο...καλυτερη φωτο του,και περισσοτερεσ φωτο του αν υπαρχουν (σιγουρα το εχω σε ζωγραφια ποσρταιτο στυλ στο δωματιο μου στο νησι σε καδρο) οταν συναντησω τον πατερα που τωρα παραθεριζει στο νησι με την μανα μου(κι εγω πιζω αθηνα,α ρε πατερα τυχαιρε)και οταν κατεβω στο νησι

----------


## Appia_1978

Υπάρχει ακόμα καρνάγιο στην Ιθάκη; Μου φαίνεται, ότι πρέπει να ξαναπεράσω καμιά βόλτα, έχω ξεχάσει τα μέρη ...  :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο και θα περιμένω με αγωνία για τυχόν νέες εικόνες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Ενα πρόσφατο απόκτημα, μια καρτ ποστάλ που δείχνει την παραλία στο Βαθύ να είναι κατάμεστη από αντιτορπιλλικά κάποιας ξένης χώρας.

Λογικά πρέπει να είναι η περίοδος 1916-18 που είχαν επέμβει οι Αγγλο-Γάλλοι. Ίσως οι φίλοι μας που ξέρουν καλύτερα τα του νησιού τους να μπορέσουν να μας κατατοπίσουν.

at itthaki.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ωραια καρτ ποσταλ φιλε Αρη...θα προσπαθησω να μαθω την χρονολογια της αν και μου φαινεται πολυ μεταγενεστερη μιας και απεναντη βιακρηνω τον δρομο που παει Μυνηματα-Σκινο που ξερω οτι κοπηκε ποιο μετα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παμπαλαια φωτογραφια της Ιθακης

Απο το delcampe

Ithaca.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

πωωω,τι λες τωρα...το 70%+ των σπιτιων ειναι ιδιο μεχρι σημερα...

----------


## ithakos

Σε λίγες ημέρες ξεκινούν οι εργασίες για την κατασκευή νέου λιμανιού στον πίσω αετό Ιθάκης με προοπτική να προσεγγίζουν εκτός των τοπικων ακτοπλοικών  κρουαζιερόπλοια καθώς και πλοία που εξηπηρετούν την γραμμή της Ιταλίας.

----------


## ιθακη

> Σε λίγες ημέρες ξεκινούν οι εργασίες για την κατασκευή νέου λιμανιού στον πίσω αετό Ιθάκης με προοπτική να προσεγγίζουν εκτός των τοπικων ακτοπλοικών κρουαζιερόπλοια καθώς και πλοία που εξηπηρετούν την γραμμή της Ιταλίας.


καλα μιλαμε Αντρεα,μπορει να μην μας ανεβασες καποια ιστορικη φωτο για τις οποιες μιλαει το θεμα,αλλα αναμφησβητιτα μας ανακοινωσες ενα *ιστορικο γεγονος* που την πραγματοποιηση του την ακουμε απο τον καιρο τις πρωτης προεδριας του Τ. Καραβία.....:lol:

Τι θα γινει ομως με την μεσημεριανη προσεγγιση του Κεφαλονια και του Ιονιου Πελαγους κατα την διαρκεια των εργων επεκτασης...θεωρητικα η προβλητα θα ειναι κλειστη....

Υ.Γ μεταξι μας εμενα προσωπηκα αυτο το εργο με χαλαει γιατι θα μου χαλασουν εναν απο τους καλυτερους μου χταποδοτοπους.... :Cool:  :Confused: :lol:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Η καταστροφη της  Ιθακης απο τον σεισμο του Αυγουστου 1953_ ηταν ολοσχερης...

Εδω πρωτοσελιδο αρθρο απο την Ελευθερια της 12ης Αυγουστου 1953


19530812 Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καπως κακη φωτογραφια της Ιθακης απο την Ελευθερια της 10ης Αυγουστου 1948 που δειχνει καποιο επιβατηγο να βγαινει απο το Βαθυ. 

19480810 Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το οποίο είναι το προπολεμικό ΑΤΡΟΜΗΤΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βαθυ Ιθακης  1895

Ithaca.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο  Earl of Cavan, With the yacht and camera in eastern waters, Samson, Low, Marston, London 1897

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο φίλε μου.............

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ομορφη Ιθακη οταν ειχε λιγους τουριστες

Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Επεσα προσφατα σε αρκετα φυλλα της εφημεριδος *Νεα της Ιθακης*. Διαβασα πολλα ενδιαφεροντα για τις αναγκες της Ιθακης (και του Καλαμου) πριν και μετα τους σεισμους του Αυγουστου 1953 και μεταφερω εδω μερικα ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα. Ο φιλοι μου που εχουν σχεση με τη νησι, φιλοι οπως ο _ιθακη_, ο _ithacos_ και ο _Appia_1978_ μπορουν να φανε μερικες ωρες διαβαζοντας εδω  http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/librar...p=1&item=41578.

15 Ιουνιου 1952
19520615 Ithaki Nea tis Ithakis.jpg

1 Φεβρουαριου 1953
19530201 Ithaki Nea tis Ithakis.jpg

1 Φεβρουαριου 1955
19550201 I0aki Nea tis I0akis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πραγματι, οι καταστροφες της Ιθακης απο τους σεισμους του Αυγουστου 1953 αφησαν το νησι πεντε με δεκα χρονια πισω και οδηγησαν σε πληρη ανοικοδομηση των μεγαλων χωριων.  Ας μας επιτραπει να δειξουμε μερικες εικονες (και ειδησεις) απο τοτε, παντα απο τα *Νεα της Ιθακης*.

*22 Αυγουστου 1953*

19530822 σεισμοι Ιθακης  Νεα της Ιθακης.jpg19530822 σεισμοι Ιθακης2  Νεα της Ιθακης.jpg19530822 σεισμοι Ιθακης3  Νεα της Ιθακης.jpg


1 Νοεμβριου 1953
19531101 σεισμοι Ιθακης  Νεα της Ιθακης.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τελος, αξιζει να θαυμασουμε οτι οι Ιθακησιοι ειναι μεγαλοι ναυτικοι, οπως και οι Ανδριωτες.  Εδω, απο την εφημεριδα τα *Νεα της Ιθακης* διαβαζουμε τα ονοματα Ιθακησιων πλοιαρχων και πλοιοκτητων. Οι λιστες ειναι απο τις 15 Φεβρουαριου (αριστερα) και την 1η Οκτωβριου (δεξια) του 1952.

19520215 Ithaki captains Nea tis Ithakis.jpg19521001 captains Nea tis Ithakis.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Ντοκουμέντα κύριε Νίκο, ευχαριστούμε που τα δείχνετε για να τα βλέπουμε κι εμείς οι νεότεροι.... είναι αλήθεια πως στην Ιθάκη κατα κύριο λόγο σχολιαζόντουσαν με την ναυτιλία, είτε σαν ναυτικοί, είτε σαν εφοπλιστές....

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικά ντοκουμέντα, φίλε Νικόλα! Ευχαριστούμε για πολλοστή φορά, για τους κόπους σου.

Γιώργο, η φωτογραφία με τίτλο Η ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΛΟΥ πού βρίσκεται;

----------


## ιθακη

> Καταπληκτικά ντοκουμέντα, φίλε Νικόλα! Ευχαριστούμε για πολλοστή φορά, για τους κόπους σου.
> 
> Γιώργο, η φωτογραφία με τίτλο Η ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΛΟΥ πού βρίσκεται;


πια φωτογραφία με τίτλο Η ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΛΟΥ πού βρίσκεται; είχα εγώ τέτοια φωτό???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> πια φωτογραφία με τίτλο Η ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΛΟΥ πού βρίσκεται; είχα εγώ τέτοια φωτό???


Μιλάει για την Τρίτη φωτογραφία στο πόστο 46

----------


## ιθακη

Όπα δεν το κατάλαβα κύριοι, με συγχωρείτε....

Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι η ακριβώς απέναντι περιοχή από τη  προβλήτα που αράζει τώρα το Ιονίς (και έχει το βενζινάδικο για τα τουριστικά σκάφη)

Ας το δούμε όμως σχεδιαστικά
η φωτό πουν θα δούμε είναι τραβηγμένη από το σημείο Α, στοχεύει στο κύκλο και συγκεκριμένα στην γραμμή με το Β που ονομαζόταν "μυλος" (και εκεί είναι η κρεπερί που έχει αυτό το όνομα πλέον) και ο μώλος είναι το Γ (το πρατήριο υγρών καυσίμων της ΕΛΙΝ)
Χωρίς τίτλοw.jpg 
Από το σημείο Α
IMG_3061.JPG

Εστιάζουμε στην αριστερή μεριά του νησιού
IMG_3061a.jpg

και εδώ το Γ
IMG_3061b.jpg


Υ.Γ η μουτζούρα έξω από τον κύκλο είναι η προβλήτα που πέφτει τώρα το Ιονις

----------


## Appia_1978

Α ρε Γιώργο με τις κατατοπιστικότατες επεξηγήσεις σου  :Smile: 
Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## ιθακη

Είδες, πλέον σε έχω κατατοπίσει τόσο που και μόνος σου να έρθεις δεν θα χαθείς.....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κιονι το 1896

Kioni.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

ουαου, τι λες τώρα.... Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα για τις σπάνιες φωτό σου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βαθυ της Ιθακης γυρω  στο 1895 απο το βιβλιο   With the Yacht and Camera in Eastern Waters   By Earl Cavan 
http://books.google.com/books?id=7sF...0poros&f=false

Βαθυ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του Σταύρου Πεταλά από την Ιθάκη του 1953, τις ημέρες μετά το σεισμό που προκάλεσε ζημιές. Βλέπουμε την υδροφόρα ΈΒΡΟΣ που υδροδότησε τότε το νησί. 

evros.jpg evros1.jpg

Το ΈΒΡΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1918 στην Αγγλία ως το βοηθητικό του στόλου PETRELLA και ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα από το 1946 και για 30 χρόνια με τα ονόματα ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΜΙΚΕΣ, ΕΒΡΟΣ και ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ. Ολόκληρη η ιστορία του είναι διαθέσιμη εδώ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πόλυ!

----------


## Ellinis

Σήμερα λέω να προσθέσω μερικές φωτογραφίες με Ιθακήσιο ενδιαφέρον σε διάφορα θέματα. 
Ξεκινάω με δυο φωτογραφίες του Στ.Πεταλά, μάλλον στα τέλη δεκαετίας 70/αρχές δεκαετίας 80, δηλαδή από τότε που τα παροπλισμένα καράβια είχαν γεμίσει διάφορα αγκυροβόλια σε όλη τη χώρα (Ελευσίνα, Αλιβέρι, Ιθάκη, Αστακό, Χαλκίδα κτλ κτλ).
Μια ντάνα στην Ιθάκη, με το κομοδέσιο κατάπλωρα είναι σημειωμένο το φορτηγό ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ Λ. (ναυπηγημένο το 1955 ως LIEBENFELS, περισσότερα εδώ)
P1010024.jpg

Στον Αετό της Ιθάκης:
P1010025.jpg 
όπου το πιο κοντινό μου φαίνεται για SD-14
aetos2.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

και υπήρξε και δεύτερη ντάνα που δημιουργήθηκε στο ίδιο μέρος, εν έτη '92-'93 αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι την είχα δεί με τα μάτια μου, και την θυμάμαι κιόλας....

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε ιθάκη, δεν έγραψα οτι η πρώτη φωτογραφία με το ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ Λ. είναι του 1983 κα η ντάνα ήταν στο Δρέπανο.

Αυτά όμως τα παροπλισμένα δεν τα έχεις δει...  :Single Eye:  

P1010011.jpg

Είναι από την κρίση του 1930-32 και τότε όπως βλέπουμε ήταν δεμένα στην αποβάθρα. Εδώ είναι δυο καράβια του Βλασσόπουλου, τα ΙΘΑΚΗ και ΜΑΡΙΑ. Για το ΙΘΑΚΗ (μετέπειτα MOLDOVA) έχουμε γράψει εδώ. 
Το δε ΜΑΡΙΑ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1907 στην Αγγλία ως QUEEN ELIZABETH και αγοράστηκε το 1927 από την ιθακήσιο εφοπλιστή. Τον Ιούνιο του 1937 προσάραξε και εγκαταλείφθηκε στα βραζιλιάνικα νησάκια Fernando Noronha εξαιτίας πυρκαγιάς ενώ μετάφερε κάρβουνο από την Γδύνια στο Ρίο.

----------


## ιθακη

> φίλε ιθάκη, δεν έγραψα οτι η πρώτη φωτογραφία με το ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ Λ. είναι του 1983 κα η ντάνα ήταν στο Δρέπανο.
> 
> Αυτά όμως τα παροπλισμένα δεν τα έχεις δει...  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153819
> 
> Είναι από την κρίση του 1930-32 και τότε όπως βλέπουμε ήταν δεμένα στην αποβάθρα. Εδώ είναι δυο καράβια του Βλασσόπουλου, τα ΙΘΑΚΗ και ΜΑΡΙΑ. Για το ΙΘΑΚΗ (μετέπειτα MOLDOVA) έχουμε γράψει εδώ. 
> Το δε ΜΑΡΙΑ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1907 στην Αγγλία ως QUEEN ELIZABETH και αγοράστηκε το 1927 από την ιθακήσιο εφοπλιστή. Τον Ιούνιο του 1937 προσάραξε και εγκαταλείφθηκε στα βραζιλιάνικα νησάκια Fernando Noronha εξαιτίας πυρκαγιάς ενώ μετάφερε κάρβουνο από την Γδύνια στο Ρίο.


χαχαχα, σωστός...... Εμμέσως όμως τα έχω δεί, μιας και λόγο συγγένειας με τον κύριο Βλασσόπουλο, είχε η γιαγιά μου ένα κάδρο με το Ιθάκη.

Όπως και να έχει, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτό

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Smile: 

Και στο Λιβάδι (βόρεια του Ληξουρίου) είχε μεγάλες ντάνες έως περίπου το 1984-85.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα συμπαθέστατο φορτηγό - ψυγείο των αδελφών Βλασσόπουλου, το ΓΙΟΥΛΙΣΣΕΣ ΑΪΛΑΝΤ, όπως γράφει στην πρύμνη πάνω από το λιμάνι νηολόγησης που ήταν η Ιθάκη. Ο φωτογράφος Σταύρος Πεταλάς προτίμησε να αποδώσει στην πίσω πλευρά της φωτογραφίας το όνομα πιο ποιητικά, ως ΟΔΥΣΣΕΩΣ ΝΗΣΟΣ. Οι φωτογραφίες δείχνουν το πλοίο σημαιοστολισμένο στην Ιθάκη προφανώς σε επίσκεψη "επίδειξης" για τον κόσμο του νησιού.

P1010010.jpg P1010033.jpg 

Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1950 ως HELENA στα Framnaes του Sandefjord για τη Skibs A/S William Hansens Rederi II που είχε την έδρα της στο Bergen.
Το 1967 πουλήθηκε στην Arkeisios Cia de Vapores SA (Βλασσόπουλοι) και ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία ως ULYSSES ISLAND. 
Το 1972 μετονομάστηκε ITHAKI ISLAND και το 1973 διαλύθηκε στην Ισπανία.

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

το deutschland στο γραφικό  λιμάνι της ιθάκης  Νοέμβρης 2013                                      DSC02283.jpg DSC02279.jpgDSC02319.jpg DSC02304.jpg

----------


## Valdicompare

εδώ είναι μερικές φωτός από την συλλογή μου παλιά καράβια στην Ιθάκης...(1) ss Osborne Ιθάκη Βαθύ 1862 11164617_462170660612288_8537828403325790195_o.jpg  (2) ss Ιθάκη -ex-SAFA EL BAHIR 1900 Ιθάκη Πόλη Σταυρός ex-SAFA EL BAHIR.jpg (3) ss Ιθάκη -ex-SAFA EL BAHIR 1900 Ιθάκη Μπροστά Αετός ex-SAFA EL BAHIR  2.jpg (4) SS Niggel 1902 Βαθύ Ιθάκη 2221.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> εδώ είναι μερικές φωτός από την συλλογή μου παλιά καράβια στην Ιθάκης...(1) ss Osborne Ιθάκη Βαθύ 1862 11164617_462170660612288_8537828403325790195_o.jpg  (2) ss Ιθάκη -ex-SAFA EL BAHIR 1900 Ιθάκη Πόλη Σταυρός ex-SAFA EL BAHIR.jpg (3) ss Ιθάκη -ex-SAFA EL BAHIR 1900 Ιθάκη Μπροστά Αετός ex-SAFA EL BAHIR  2.jpg (4) SS Niggel 1902 Βαθύ Ιθάκη 2221.jpg


Καλως ηλθες στην παρεα μας. Καταπληκτικες  φωτογραφιες!  Ιδιως το Ιθακη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιστευτες φωτο μονο που δεν ειναι ιστορικες αλλα ΠΡΟ ιστορικες

----------


## Valdicompare

και μια άλλη 1939 ...ddd (2).png

----------


## Ellinis

> και μια άλλη 1939 ...ddd (2).png


Kαλως ήρθες Valdicompare! Το πλοίο εδώ είναι το γαλλικό υπερωκεάνειο PROVIDENCE, αδελφάκι του τραγικού PATRIA.

----------


## Ellinis

> ε  (2) ss Ιθάκη -ex-SAFA EL BAHIR 1900 Ιθάκη Πόλη Σταυρός ex-SAFA EL BAHIR.jpg (3) ss Ιθάκη -ex-SAFA EL BAHIR 1900 Ιθάκη Μπροστά Αετός ex-SAFA EL BAHIR  2.jpg


Κοιτάζοντας ξανά τις δυο φωτογραφίες από την Ιθάκη του 1900 παρατήρησα οτι το πλοίο δεν είναι το Ιθάκη -ex-SAFA EL BAHR μιας και αυτό αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες 20 χρονια αργότερα. 
Το εικονιζόμενο στις δυο φωτογραφίες φαίνεται οτι έχει ελληνική σημαία και από τις ελληνικές ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες της εποχής, τα σινιάλα του ταιριάζουν με αυτά της εταιρίας του Τζων ΜακΔούαλ. Κοιτάζοντας ποιά πλοία είχε η εταιρία του Τζων το 1900 είδα οτι τα περισσότερα ήταν πρώην αγγλικά ακτοπλοϊκά με χαρακτηριστική κοφτή πλώρη και όχι πλώρη κλίπερ όπως το εικονιζόμενο. H εταιρία του Τζων είχε το ΗΡΑ με πλώρη κλίπερ αλλά από τις φωτογραφίες του είναι ξεκάθαρο πως ήταν διαφορετικό πλοίο. Απομένουν μόνο το 1ο ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ και το ΘΕΤΙΣ για τα οποία δεν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες για να ξέρουμε τι είδους πλώρη είχαν. Όμως το ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ ήταν ένα μικρό πλοίο που είχε ναυπηγηθεί στον Πειραιά και με βάση οτι τα υπόλοιπα ελληνικής ναυπήγησης επιβατηγά είχαν κοφτή πλώρη, τότε και αυτό αποκλείεται. Επομένως στις δυο φωτογραφίες από την Ιθάκη του 1900 πρέπει να βλέπουμε το ΘΕΤΙΣ. Μάλιστα το πλοίο είχε πιθανώς προσεγγίσει στα πλαίσια εκδρομής της γερμανικής αρχαιολογικής σχολής μιας και το ίδιο πλοίο εμφανίζεται και σε φωτογραφίες στο αρχείο της σχολής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mία φωτογραφία που είχε ξαναπαρατεθεί στο παρελθόν στο παρόν θέμα _εδώ_, και τότε ο φίλος Ellinis είχε σχολιάσει :




> Και η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι της δεκαετίας του  '30 μιας και τα πλοία είναι προπολεμικά. Στο κέντρο είναι το ΛΕΥΚΑΣ της Ακτ.Ελ. και αριστερά ίσως είναι το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ. Το λευκό αναζητήται...


Σήμερα μπορούμε να την δούμε σε _σαφέστατα καλύτερη ανάλυση_ (κλικ για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη απεικόνιση), η οποία ίσως βοηθήσει σε μία πληρέστερη αναγνώριση των πλοίων. Από το ebay.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mία φωτογραφία που είχε ξαναπαρατεθεί στο παρελθόν στο παρόν θέμα _εδώ_, και τότε ο φίλος Ellinis είχε σχολιάσει :
> 
> 
> 
> Σήμερα μπορούμε να την δούμε σε _σαφέστατα καλύτερη ανάλυση_ (κλικ για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη απεικόνιση), η οποία ίσως βοηθήσει σε μία πληρέστερη αναγνώριση των πλοίων. Από το ebay.



Εν πρωτεις, καπου ειχα γραψει οτι η φωτογραφια ηταν του 1948. Προφανως δεν ηταν.

Επισης στο θεμα *ΠΕΛΟΨ/ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ* ο Ellinis ειχα γραψει καποτε...




> Σε μια καρτ ποστάλ βλέπουμε και το παρακάτω αγκυροβολημένο καράβι.  Συγκρίνοντας το με άλλα προπολεμικά σκαριά προκύπτει πως είναι το πλοίο  του θέματος. Κρίνοντας από το μεγάλο όνομα και από το μπεζ μονόχρωμο  φουγάρο θα έλεγα οτι εικονίζεται ως *ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ* την περίοδο 1929-1933 που ανήκε στην "Ακτοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος".

----------


## Ellinis

> Mία φωτογραφία που είχε ξαναπαρατεθεί στο παρελθόν στο παρόν θέμα _εδώ_, και τότε ο φίλος Ellinis είχε σχολιάσει :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από *Ellinis*  
>                  Και η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι της δεκαετίας του  '30 μιας και τα πλοία είναι προπολεμικά. Στο κέντρο είναι το ΛΕΥΚΑΣ της Ακτ.Ελ. και αριστερά ίσως είναι το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ. Το λευκό αναζητήται...
> 			
> ...


Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτει κάπου μεταξύ 1933-1939. Το πρυμνοδετημένο πλοίο μάλλον είναι το_ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ_ και όχι το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ που υπέθετα το ...2010!  :Eek New:  
Το θέμα παραμένει με το λευκό καραβάκι. Μια πιθανότητα είναι να πρόκειται για ξένη θαλαμηγό, μιας και είναι πραγματικά χωρίς ψεγάδι. Η δε σημαία του φαίνεται κάπως σκούρη για να είναι η ελληνική, αλλά δεν φαίνεται αρκετά...

----------

